# Saltair at the end of the Rainbow?



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Not what most expect to find. The break up of the storm made for more fun skies tonight.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

To a touring band, Saltair might actually seem like a treasure at the end of a rainbow.

Great shows happen at Saltair...Even overhead, apparently. :wink: 

Nice shots.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Very nice , and I work close by all that


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

A bit to much HDR for me! I would like to see the originals, great composition on #2. What lens 12-24 or 24-70?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Huh, well that explains where Jahan was today; I could not get a hold of him. Those leprechauns have a pretty tight set of rules, no phones while protecting the gold I reckon. :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice pic there.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

wfm said:


> A bit to much HDR for me! I would like to see the originals, great composition on #2. What lens 12-24 or 24-70?


Keep the feedback coming WFM. Incidentally I'd like to see you try some HDR. I don't think it will become your thing - just like it's not really my style either. It's a technique that is getting asked for more and more, and I would enjoy seeing your take on it.

Here is an original image from the sequence, as shot, no HDR.

12-24mm @ 12mm.


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

The original Is NICE! HDR Is getting more common, I have shot several shots In HDR and tend to get to carried away with the It, going away from what It was Intended, having said that I have seen some cool effects from HDR and I enjoy looking at all your work!


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

HDR format fascinates me I want to try it. I need to figure out if my D70 takes bracketed shots or not. Great shots.


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Your camera will work fine. You dont have to bracket them, just get a tripod set It up shoot one right on one under and one over download a free version and go to town.


----------

